
The Yellow Fleet (2018) - allovernow
https://www.amusingplanet.com/2018/09/how-war-marooned-15-ships-in-suez-canal.html?m=1
======
njharman
What a crap fluff piece. The wikipedia is much more informative. Like
explaining why it took 8 years to open Suez
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Fleet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Fleet)

------
NickNameNick
99Percent Invisible's episode about the Great Bitter Lake Association might be
a better resource.

[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/great-bitter-lake-
ass...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/great-bitter-lake-association/)

------
saagarjha
> The crews were rotated every three to four months. Over this eight year
> period, some 3,000 men did duty on the stranded Suez ships.

Why did the ships need to continue to be fully manned?

~~~
allovernow
According to the documentary I watched there was hope that th canal would open
and they were kept ready to sail home. But the cargo was written off as a
total loss early on, and pillagaed/traded by the remaining crews.

------
Jean-Philipe
> The Arabs and the Jews have never got along.

Already the first sentence put me off. Jews and Arabs have, in fact, gotten
along very well for the majority of the past millennium. That last century has
been the exception.

~~~
njharman
It's also ignorantly false. Never is a very long time. They were the same
peoples or coexisted peacefully for the majority of known history. Only
"recently" has there been divisiveness.

~~~
djohnston
what about the whole slaves in egypt bit?

~~~
antonvs
Aside from the fact that ancient Egyptians were not Arabs, mainstream history
and archaeology no longer consider the Exodus described in the Bible to be a
real historical event.

Here's one article about this, from the Israeli newspaper Haaretz:

[https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.premium.MAGAZINE-for-
yo...](https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.premium.MAGAZINE-for-you-were-not-
slaves-in-egypt-the-memories-behind-the-exodus-myth-1.7138961)

> [The Exodus] never happened. For decades now, most researchers have agreed
> that there is no evidence to suggest that the Exodus narrative reflects a
> specific historical event. Rather, it is an origin myth for the Jewish
> people that has been constructed, redacted, written and rewritten over
> centuries to include multiple layers of traditions, experiences and memories
> from a host of different sources and periods.

